# Job at Al Dhafra airbase



## rsevans89 (Mar 1, 2016)

First of all, hello to all. My names Ross and I'm 26 from Doncaster. I have worked abroad before but only through the forces (Afghanistan) So the working part of life doesn't worry me (or the heat )

I'm looking at possibly getting a job in Abu Dhabi at Al Dhafra airbase - it will be a 5 year contract so very permanent. I'm currently researching into housing, transport, way of life etc.

If anyone could help with a few questions I have that would be great.

Housing - So I will be moving here on my own, Want a decent place to live but the cheaper the better. Could this be done for less than 50k AED?

Also places to live, I've been looking at Mohamed Bin Zayed City (It seems the closest to the airbase. Is it a nice place to live? Any other recommendations. I would like to be close to supermarkets etc. A good ex pat community would be preferential and also a good gym is must if they are any good ones over there!

I'm guessing a car is essential? Especially with working at the airbase. I'm guessing its pretty cheap to run a car over there with the prices of fuel etc. Is it simple to drive over there with a UK license or is there any obstacles?

Look forward to hearing from some of you (and possibly meeting you in the future!)
Regards
Ross


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

There's a lot of information and existing posts with similar questions on the forum, you should find all the answers via search, and:

Housing, you can find a studio and rarer 1 bed flat for 40-50k in Khalifa city, MBZ but the quality varies a lot and generally no facilities - starting in any better complex with pool, gym, Western community is 65-70k for a studio, 85-90k for a 1 bed flat.

There's nothing really wrong with khalifa city/ MBZ and similar areas, but less developed and less amenities - comes down to your expectations and budget.

Cars are easy to get new or secondhand, fuel is cheap, Japanese and US makes are generally cheaper to maintain and repair. Taxis are plentiful and cheap, also mobile apps for Uber and similar companies, buses are decent and very cheap but difficult in summer or if your home/work isn't right next to a route.

UK licence is accepted for car hire, once you get visa you need to get a UAE licence but it's simple process.

Lots of great gyms and sports/activity providers here - probably more of them and more variety than most Western/European cities..


----------

